# Beak and tongue



## elucchi

My cockatiel (only had a few weeks) is constantly moving his tongue inside his beak - as if he is licking the top of his beak. Is this normal?


----------



## kfelton0002

I know when a cockatiel is comfortable and getting ready for a nap or sleep they move their beak creating like a faint grinding noise. They are ususally all fluffed up and cuddly when they do this, but this behaviour may not describe what your bird is doing. Only a thought. 

After reading your post a second time, I wonder if the bird may be panting? Is it holding its beak open with the tongue moving up and down? If so, this is a sign of over heating or exhaustion, but can also indicate a respiratory issue (labored breathing or respiratory distress). If your bird appears to be breathing heavily while doing this with the tail bobbing up and down, your bird may be ill or in respiratory distress from an infection or injury and may need veterinary attention. 

It wouldn't be normal for your bird to act the way you described unless it is ill, hot, or possibly chewing or rolling something (perhaps a small seed) around in his mouth.


----------



## elucchi

He is not acting strange or anything. His mouth is just constantly moving...


----------



## tielmom

It is funny, because I was just about to post this exact thing. My tiel Storm does this too.
It is like they are rolling something around in their mouth, but constantly...She used to do this all of the time and we thought something was wrong...like her beak was deformed or it was a nervous issue of some sort...not sure what it is, but she still does it a lot, but not ALL the time like she used to...We have had her a year and a half...she has done this since day one...so it does not seem to be anything to be to worried about.


----------



## dianaxgalvez

Nothing to be worried about . . . Make sure you have some sort of beak conditioner in your cage, you don't want your baby to overgrow his beak, they need this to keep the beak trimmed, but I don't think this is why your cockatiel is doing this beak/tongue movement. Usually when they relax, Its like they enter another "dimension", they sit around, quietly, this happens most likely after they're finished cleaning themselves and they don't have a lot of distractions around, and they get puffy and some close their eyes and start moving their beak in some sort of round motions creating a griding sound and they move their tongue at the same time as you described. 

What kfelton0002 said is another thing you have to keep in mind, Please keep fresh water in your cage, change it at least two times a day, they need to keep hydrated, you don't want your baby to over-heat ! 
And you said you're baby doesn't seem to be acting strange, or sick; Its probably not the respiratory problem.

Keep observing your bird while he's doing this and if you notice something new, let us know... It might be a sign of something else, but for now I believe that he's just relaxing, grinding his beak means that he's content 

Good luck and keep in touch !

Diana G.


----------



## elucchi

I think he is fine - maybe I just notice it because it is in my ear at most times. Just to let you know, he is not a baby just new to me. He always has clean water and he has both a cuttlebone and a perch with the calcium coating on it. I think maybe it is a nervous habit for him. The last owner "inherited" him and they did not pay him any attention. And in just a few weeks time he has completely bonded with me and looks so much healthier. I have absolutely fallen in love with him!! Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## dianaxgalvez

elucchi said:


> I think he is fine - maybe I just notice it because it is in my ear at most times. Just to let you know, he is not a baby just new to me. He always has clean water and he has both a cuttlebone and a perch with the calcium coating on it. I think maybe it is a nervous habit for him. The last owner "inherited" him and they did not pay him any attention. And in just a few weeks time he has completely bonded with me and looks so much healthier. I have absolutely fallen in love with him!! Thank you all for your advice.


Hi, I'm glad he's ok... When I say " Baby or babies " I meant birds of any age, I have a bad habit of calling my birds - my babies ... 
I'm really glad that your bird bonded with you, all the birds in my flock are adopted. I bet your " Baby " is really grateful to be with you . 

Good luck ! 


PS. Can I see a picture ?


----------



## elucchi

*Pictures of Nacho*

Nacho a few days after I got him....


----------



## elucchi

*Pictures of Nacho 2*

And Nacho now.... Looks so much better and it has only been a couple of weeks


----------



## dianaxgalvez

elucchi said:


> And Nacho now.... Looks so much better and it has only been a couple of weeks


He does !!!!
He's beautiful ! 

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## tielmom

Huge improvement in feathers...he looks great...wonderful job


----------



## elucchi

Thank you everyone!


----------



## srtiels

He appears to be about 1-2 years old and was formerly a pearl cockatiel.


----------



## elucchi

Ok I am still really new to this bird stuff.... How can you tell how old he is? And what do you mean by formerly a pearl cockatiel? The previous owner tried to tell me he was 20+ years old and that they live to be 50... which thru my own research know that this is not true. She also said that her mother-in-law was at Cracker Barrel when she found the bird and that is just landed on her shoulder... so now how do they really know old it is?? I appreciate any and all info you can possibly provide. Thank you!


----------



## tielfan

Male pearls usually lose their pearl markings when they get their adult plumage, but there are still some traces that can be seen by someone with a skilled eye. Genetically he's still a pearl but the markings aren't out there for all the world to see.

With most color mutations it's easy to tell the difference between a juvenile and an adult male, so when you see adult male plumage it's likely that the bird is at least a year old. I don't know how to narrow the age down any more than that, but it does take time for male pearls to lose all their markings and maybe that's the telltale sign in this case. I can see some white "dusting" on his wing feathers which is a sign of his pearl genes.


----------

